
1Password for Teams Launch - sashk
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/06/02/1password-for-teams-launch/
======
jkmcf
Sadly, 1P costs minimally twice as much as LastPass. Not sure of the feature
differences. My org has LastPass mainly because it had team support sooner,
but 1P pricing seems very uncompetitive and probably won't switch.

~~~
wink
LastPass has lost my trust with the breach. And that was after their browser
extension was doing wacky things for me all the time.

